# layout blind recommendations?



## bobtunney (Oct 9, 2009)

Looking to buy layout blind for goose hunting in fields as well as a dog blind for my lab (85lbs). Trying to decide between Avery and Cabelas hi end models both of which seem to run around $250 each so its a question of quality. Also i am concerned about the dog blinds, I have seen some pretty bad Avery reviews about the poles breaking. What do you folks use and recommend. Thanks for the advice


----------



## scott beets (Jun 9, 2010)

Final approach pro-guide are excellent blinds, check out rogerssportinggoods.com, their prices are very good and have excellent customer service. Rogers has their own brand of blinds which look good and are attractively priced.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

It's never a good idea to put your dog in your layout blind. It's not safe and your can't see to mark the birds. A seperate blind for your dog is the only way to go.

I'd get into the different blinds your looking at in the store and see which your the most comfortable with. Look at how they set up/tear down, how do they transport if thats an issue. I've ran Avery blinds for a long time and haven't had any issues with them.

If your going to order through the mail Rogers is a great outlet.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

Agree with buying from Rogers, got both my Avery Finisher and a GHG Ground Force dog blind from them. I love the finisher, sets up or breaks down in 40 seconds, its roomy and comfortable. The dog blind has been used hard by my young (big) BLM, he is a high horsepower/lots of go dog and blasts in and out of it every day that we train. He has ripped the seam between the floor and side material, but the poles are fine.


----------



## IdahoMike (Nov 29, 2010)

mcgoo656 said:


> Agree with buying from Rogers, got both my Avery Finisher and a GHG Ground Force dog blind from them. I love the finisher, sets up or breaks down in 40 seconds, its roomy and comfortable. The dog blind has been used hard by my young (big) BLM, he is a high horsepower/lots of go dog and blasts in and out of it every day that we train. He has ripped the seam between the floor and side material, but the poles are fine.


I agree totaly. I have the same set up and it works great!


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

My Avery Finisher has served me well as a layout blind. I am equally satisfied with my GHG Ground Force dog blind. However, the dog blind has not seen as much use as the layout and I can't speak to long term durability.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

If any of you goose hunters have the Magnum or Super Magnum goose shell decoys, ( about 4'x2') you can train your dog to lie down under one of these and the dogs head will only be visable. Works great!


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

I have an Avery blind and 2 Tanglefoot blinds all from Rogers as well as a GHG Ground Force for the pup. The Tanglefoots were very reasonable and have held up well.


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

I recently bought the Rig 'em Right dog blind and have been really impressed. It opens by simply unbuckling three clips and it pops up. To collapse, simply reattach the clips. It can be carried out by throwing the carrying strap over the shoulder and walking out. Without exaggeration, it can be opened in less than five seconds.

https://rigemright.com/cart/product.php?pid=28


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

I've got the GHG Groundforce layout which I would recommend, but then I bought my daughter the Avery Powerhunter for Christmas and think I'll be "borrowing" that more!  The Powerhunter can virtually disappear with it's low profile, and if you take the metal bar out of the top the profile even goes lower. The GHG is more roomy however and it's nice to be more enclosed on those cold late season days. I also use the GroundForce dog blind. There's 2 models I believe of which we have the lower profile. Typically I'll try to dig both in a bit as well. But for ease of setup, I can set up all 3 blinds in about 2 minutes and taking them apart and hauling them in and out of the fields are a breeze.


----------



## setterpete (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought the Cabela's Ultimate blind yesterday for $149. They are having a big clearance sale on decoys, bags and blinds. You can order online for the same discount.


----------



## Juan O (May 2, 2013)

I looked at the GHG and Avery blinds, but liked the ease of setup of the rig 'em right blind - as well as the fact that my lab could enter from the rear. I bought mine from Schumacher's Waterfowl Supply (online). He carries four different blinds and was very helpful in answering my questions. Good luck.


----------



## Bryan 3x (Jan 2, 2013)

Look at Rogers sporting goods. In Liberty Mo. They have a goose buster I think it's called. Our hunting party has tried them all. And the Rogers brand is the best.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Bryan 3x said:


> Look at Rogers sporting goods. In Liberty Mo. They have a goose buster I think it's called. Our hunting party has tried them all. And the Rogers brand is the best.


I almost ordered one last season ...I will this season. Those guys at Rogers are top notch to deal with ,I always give them first look when buying any gear. Great customer service. 

I have tortured my GHG dog blind and it was great ,I will only have the same one again. I zip tied one end together (door flaps) to help wind from blowing threw like a wind tunnel.


----------



## Darin Brewer (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the GHG dog blind and have had it for a while now, seems to be really tough and works well with my dog. So I guess another approval for the GHG.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I have used an Avery Finisher for years, works well except I am older and when it is cold, my hands get stiff. Putting those pins in the corners to set up the blind is down right painful and take to long...this year I bought one of the new Cabala's blinds that "snap" in place on the corners. I used it all year, boy do I love this blind. I am set up in minutes giving me extra time to pull in local material to add camo over. I highly recommend it..also I am a big guy, 6'2", 250+....I fit in this blind fine...as for my dog, I have a separate blind, Mutt Hut...works well for set up but it took some time to get my dog to cover up in it....


----------

